# System Upgrade - Branded SMPS and Cabinet to be bought in Chennai



## techtronic (Apr 1, 2008)

As the title says, I am looking to upgrade my PC.
I am going for *Quad Core PC with 3 GB RAM* and I need a good SMPS and an excellent cabinet.
*Cost is not a criterion*.*Please suggest some good shops in Chennai.
*If its Richie Street, please be specific about the shop


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

Corsair HX620W ~ 6.5k
Corsair TX750W ~ 7.5k
Seventeam ST600-EAD ~6.8k (Old Rate)
Seventeam ST700-EAD ~ 7k (Old Rate)

Chassis - Chieftec LBX ~4k
CoolerMaster CM690 ~4-4.5k


----------



## axxo (Apr 1, 2008)

techtronic said:


> As the title says, I am looking to upgrade my PC.
> I am going for *Quad Core PC with 3 GB RAM* and I need a good SMPS and an excellent cabinet.
> *Cost is not a criterion*.*Please suggest some good shops in Chennai.
> *If its Richie Street, please be specific about the shop



dude..dont get cheated for branded smps or coolermaster or even thermal paste products..they were priced much higher when i had my last purchase
@ Ritchie street, chennai
Coolermaster 390w extreme power smps -Rs.2500
Coolermaster Elite 330 - Rs.2600
Artic Silver 5 Thermal Paste(3.5mg) - Rs.600

Same above available @ other places for Rs.1800, Rs.1700, Rs.275 respectively. 
I would recommend buying online..therefore above such price difference can be avoided


----------



## techtronic (Apr 1, 2008)

Could you please update any sites for purchasing online ?


----------



## axxo (Apr 1, 2008)

www.primeabgb.com
*lynx-india.com/


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

*xtremegx.com/store/index.php


----------



## techtronic (Apr 2, 2008)

*Thank you for your valuable inputs
*


----------

